
Show HN: GitHub Hovercard v0.3.3 - Justineo
https://justineo.github.io/github-hovercard/
======
r3bl
I'm not really a fan of the website design since it mimics GitHub so much that
it took me like 30 seconds to figure out that this is a third party product. I
have installed the extension and it seems pretty useful, but I just wish that
the design is a bit more different so others won't feel as confused as I did
when I first opened it.

~~~
Justineo
Thanks for the feedback, I should add a note about that. I made it designed
exactly like GitHub because I want visitors to see how it actually works on
GitHub.

~~~
zeisss
Maybe move all github fake-stuff below your own information and add a clear
visible separator? I was confused at first too, but "got it" pretty quickly.

~~~
Justineo
Now I added a disclaimer of top. Is it clearer now?

~~~
zeisss
Only a bit IMHO. You copy the design of GitHub and place your own content
inbetween. IMHO it should be visually separate, but thats my thinking ;)

------
Rygu
Very cool. It does remind me of the incredibly useful Peek functionality on
iPhone 6S when you 3D Touch an item on screen. Have you considered rebranding
as GitHub Peek? :)

------
mappum
Definitely a very useful Chrome extension. I discover a lot of Github repos
through my Github frontpage feed, and this will make reading the descriptions
much quicker.

~~~
dbpokorny
yeah but none of them can beat Rijisa Mineru the foolish Destroyer of Github

------
captn3m0
Wonderful extension idea. Maybe we could extend it further for other popular
destinations (links to tweets, facebook pages, email addresses, domains).

------
nacs
Looks good.

Suggestions:

* Greasemonkey / Tampermonkey version instead of an extension

* Allow it to work on GitHub links outside of GH? Like if someone links a GH repo here.

------
xux
"Would like to request permission to read and write all data on websites you
visit"

No thanks.

~~~
Justineo
It's because of a Chrome bug that dynamically granted options will be
"forgotten" after Chrome restarts if I set all urls as optional permission. In
order to support GitHub Enterprise, which I cannot know the domains in
advance, I have to request permission for all domains and deal with script
injection myself.

------
fit2rule
I guess I don't understand why this needs to be an extension and can't be a
CSS popup or whatever .. anyone know?

~~~
adzicg
From what I can see, it's not developed by github but an independent
developer. Chrome extensions are a way for third-parties to inject
content/scripts into sites they don't own.

------
ricardobeat
Why no cross-browser support? Supporting Safari and IE11/Edge doesnt take
much.

~~~
dan-silver
I don't think Edge has extension support yet. A Firefox port shouldn't be that
difficult though.

~~~
detaro
There _is_ a firefox version linked.

